

What should the High School CS curriculum look like? - alfred010
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2012/05/17/what-should-the-high-school-cs-curriculum-look-like.aspx

======
vph
Teaching Java -- an enterprise tool -- in high school is an abomination. High
school students should learn about programming ; e.g. using Python. To throw
in some fun, focus on simple game platforms designed specifically to teach
high school students (e.g. a project at MIT or Rice, can't remember) or web
development.

Teaching Java in high school simply drive talented students away from CS in
the first place.

